# Rossman so-so



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

My experience this year with Rossman has been so-so. I ordered six packages in February, I guess, got a tentative date for shipping and was told an email confirming shipment would be sent.

Last Wed., May 20, came and went with no email. I called friday to confirm shipment. Yes, it had been shipped. USPS Priority mail, 2-4 day delivery.

No delivery Saturday -- the start of a long Holiday weekend. Called USPS, told to get tracking number, and it could be traced. Called Rossman, who said it did not have tracking numbers since I am in "zone 5" for them. All delivered in a "why are you bothering me with this crap?" tone of voice.

Pointed out that mailing something that sensitive over a 3 day weekend might be fraught with risk. Was helpfully reminded that packages are NOT insured, but if something happened, (like mass extinction?) I should let Rossman know. inch::waiting::no:

Monday noon, got a call from Alfred (XOXOX) at the Victoria, TX main post office 65 miles away. Bee packages there since Saturday afternoon. Did I want to come get them? Otherwise, they would not be to me until Tuesday afternoon. God Bless Alfred! Turned grill off, left BBQ, drove to Victoria, went to back of PO and collected bees. Promised him honey since he was one. Brief bee lesson. He was fascinated by them.

Drove back home, suited up, (only 94 degrees out!) hived bees. Filled feeders. DH started BBQ back up. I showered, changed, went to church meeting. Ate BBQ at 8:30. Watched one new hive decide to swarm into Oak tree, 30 feet up. :doh:

It seems to me SOMEONE could have checked the calendar at Rossman and been psychic enough to see what might happen if shipping over a long weekend. All feeder cans were DRY. Reminding me that the packages could not be insured was sort of an added "ppbbbbbbt!" It's only due to *Alfred's* consideration that I am not asking Rossman to REPLACE 6 dead packages.
They might be good bees -- I don't count the swarmers. But customer service could use a bit of polishing up. Overall grade: C

Summer


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rossman's*

OK, I was going to keep quiet but here goes;

Back in January I ordered a package from Rossman, via the internet site. I didn't do the credit card online, so elected to call the following day to handle payment. They confirmed the order as entered online. This included shipping instructions to hold at the post office and call for pickup.

I didn't get a ship date, so called back about a week later to get it, May 15. I also inquired as to the method of shipment (USPS - UPS - ???) and was informed that it would be USPS, and that I should contact the post office on the ship date to let them know. 

About May 10 I called and ask for a call or email to confirm shipping. I was told that it wasn't needed, they ship when they say they will. I waited until the afternoon of the 18th, I then called Rossman to confirm that they did ship on time. I was told that they had held them for me to pickup and since I didn't come for them, released the to another customer. Granted I am in Georgia, but they are 6 hours away. That isn't practical for 1 package. They said that since I hadn't paid shipping I would have to do that and they would ship when they had more bees available in the next few weeks.

Now having said all that, they did finally credit back my card, but with this type service, I'm done with them.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I had similar experience with them the last time I ordered bees. When they did not arrive on the date expected, I phoned to inquire about them. When I mentioned that I needed a tracking number, the lady on the phone went nuts and reacted as if I was accusing her of some wrong doing. All I wanted to do was track the bees but I was told that it was not possible to get a tracking number for bee packages. When I tried to explain that it was possible, she hung up. I no longer order bees, but if I did, I would not order there.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

*similar experience*

A few years back I made my first and last order from Rossman's as well. I had a similar experience. What I thought was a simple misunderstanding regarding the nature of the equipment shipped (I had just started becoming interested in beekeeping and was -and probably still am - ignorant of a great number of things regarding equipment) was quickly escalated by the lady on the other end of the phone and resulted in my being hung up on with no further communication.

I suspect though, as another member posted previously in another thread, that some will have bad experiences with one company while others love it. For instance, I have read from members about their dissatisfaction with Betterbee. I, however, have had nothing but great experiences with Betterbee. I have also had great experiences with Dadant and Westernbee. I also know that some members simply love Mann Lake - but every piece of woodenware I have ever received from them has been just one step up from junk. 

It is almost like playing the roulette wheel. Any company that ships large volumes of equipment is bound to have personnel who have an off day or a batch of bad equipment run through. The incredible thing (and something that the suppliers should pay attention to) is how BIG the impact of those rare events can be on the consumer. 

I had one really bad experience with Rossman's and just a couple of bad experiences with Mann Lake, so now their catalogs go straight into the trash. I just can't take any chances with my limited funds, so I stick with the companies that have not let me down in the past.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

being mad at Rossman means you won't be buying their nice cypress woodenware at prices most charge for pine. Our bees will be gradually moving into all clear-finished cypress homes!

Can't comment on their bees. Queens have gotten so high and scarce I am banking backup homegrown queens in nucs for emergencies.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I just wanted to say that the 2 packages of bees that my brother got are going gangbusters, and make me wish I'd ordered from Rossman this year. 
His bees were shipped on a Wednesday, and didn't arrive until Tuesday, even though they were sent Priority Mail. 
(a side note- priority mail should have an available tracking number. Every Priority Mail item I've ever sent had one)
The bees should have been shipped on a Monday or Tuesday, but they did arrive safe and sound, thanks to the way Rossman set up the packaging. They were out of syrup by then, but he had very few dead bees. If I have to order next year, I will order from Rossman's.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Its not that I am 'mad' at Rossman's (or Mann Lake or any other supplier for that matter). My point is only that it takes just one bad experience to turn most people away from a business. The costs (for most of us consumers) are too high to take a 2nd chance once we feel like we have been burned. 

In truth, I should thank Rossman's - because of my experience with them, I started to build my own woodenware. Now I produce almost everything myself, out of the material that I want, usually for less (I order only metal tops from Betterbee/Dadant/Westernbee for my tel. covers and slatted racks from Betterbee).


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

I have had only two problems out of every order I have placed with them.
1) recieved a hive body with one side split in to 2) Ordered two suits and recieved only one. On both occasions the people at Rossmans make it right the same day, they took the shipping cost, so I would have to say they have been honest with me. Daniel,


----------

